#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  ik zoek een vrouw

## Advocaat

welke vrouw is bereid om de man van haar leven te leren kennen???

----------


## HahaLachEensMee

> _Geplaatst door Advocaat_ 
> *welke vrouw is bereid om de man van haar leven te leren kennen???*


mijn buurvrouw wil graag een relatie

----------


## Advocaat

Waarom word dit niet serieus genomen en word enkel mee gespot??
Daar dient deze site toch niet voor ofwel??

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door Advocaat_ 
> *Waarom word dit niet serieus genomen en word enkel mee gespot??
> Daar dient deze site toch niet voor ofwel??*



Het is serieus, alleen sommige prikkers zijn zich daar niet zo bewust van.  :Smilie:

----------


## [email protected]@27

ben geinteresseerd, wat heb je te bieden??

----------


## Advocaat

Wat ik te bieden heb, is wat elk vrouw naar verlangd.
Eerlijkheid en vertrouwen is een begin waar een relatie mee word opgebouwd.
Als deze 2 punten er niet zijn, dan kun je het vergeten.
Het moet ook wederzijds zijn, van man naar vrouw en van vrouw naar man.

Geduld is ook een grote zaak bij een relatie, we moeten allebei een beetje toegeven om een goede relatie tot stand te houden.  :romance:  

Je zult denken dat ik hier maar zit te schrijven, maar ik meen wat ik zeg.

Wie is er het oneens met mij????

 :knipoog:

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door Advocaat_ 
> *Wat ik te bieden heb, is wat elk vrouw naar verlangd.
> Eerlijkheid en vertrouwen is een begin waar een relatie mee word opgebouwd.
> Als deze 2 punten er niet zijn, dan kun je het vergeten.
> Het moet ook wederzijds zijn, van man naar vrouw en van vrouw naar man.
> 
> Geduld is ook een grote zaak bij een relatie, we moeten allebei een beetje toegeven om een goede relatie tot stand te houden.  
> 
> Je zult denken dat ik hier maar zit te schrijven, maar ik meen wat ik zeg.
> ...


I agree, maar wat heb je daarnaast nog te bieden..(ik vraag het voor jamila :grote grijns:  )

----------


## Fatosh Locos

> _Geplaatst door Advocaat_ 
> *Waarom word dit niet serieus genomen en word enkel mee gespot??
> Daar dient deze site toch niet voor ofwel??*


Dat komt doordat dit alles nieuw is

----------


## gekkie

nee joh ben het helemaal eens met jou!!!!! eerlijkheid is het belangrijkst....want daar uit onstaat vertrouwen....zie het maar als een gebouw(relatie) die je wilt bouwen, maar je kutn die niet op zee bouwen want vroeg of laat zal die zinke n he!!

nou jongen heel veel succes in het vinden een goeie vrouw en ene geoie moslima


groetjes  :pimp:

----------


## DiaNo

Mijn zusje is zoekende  :tong uitsteken: 


Dia

----------


## jamila_quee

Salam Alaikoum :  :zwaai:  

Alles goed met je?  :duim:  
Ewa vertel eens wat over je zelf?
En hoe oud ben je eigelijk als ik vragen mag?
Oke ik hoop nog wat van je te horen.

Beslama Jamila  :maroc:

----------


## hbiba-zina

Ik neem de uitdaging aan waar moet ik me melden?

----------


## Advocaat

Ik ben toch blij dat er mensen zijn die het ermee eens zijn met wat ik zoek en dat er niet mee word gespot.

Ik had graag nog enkele reacties willen horen van enkele vrouwen van wat zij in een relatie zien, hoe zij graag hun man willen hebben en hoe ze het vertrouwen en eerlijkheid in een relaite zien.

Zijn er hier vrouwen die er openlijk over kunnen praten zoals ik heb gedaan????  :Confused:  


Groetjes...  :moe:

----------


## nisrine_20

ik zie in een relatie vooral wederzijdse liefde en genegenheid 
een relatie is voor mij een gebondenheid aan een persoon die je graag ziet waarmee je niets liever wilt dan bij hem zijn en 
ja daar horen natuurlijk eigenschappen bij zoals eerlijkheid dat is 1 van de grootste pilaren die er bijhoren in een relatie net als vertrouwen en geduld hebben en weten wanneer je je frustaties of je nou kwaad bent of niet te bedwingen.
maar verder dan dat ik vind het heeel belangrijk dat een man weet hoe hij een vrouw moet aanpakken en weten dat romantiek heeeeeeel belangrijk is 
een vrouw is meer dan een object ,is een teder mens die je ook teder moet behandelen .
ik wil graag later inshalah reizen ,van het leven genieten, mekaar liefhebben en mekaar begrijpen ,een moderne man vind ik persoonlijk een grote pluspunt 
en alles is mektab natuurlijk.
het is gemakkelijlk gezegd dan gedaan maar als je met de juiste inzet begint dan zal het wel goed gaan dat is mijn mening 
wie is niet mee eens?????

----------


## bouchra s

je lijkt me wel wat voor mijn zus
dus wie weet kan ik haar overhallen 

afz. bouchra

----------


## wahiba18

salaam alaykoem warahmatoeAllah wa barakatoe,

Ik zal maar even antwoorden op jouw vraag broeder over wat de vrouwen zien in een goede relatie?
Wat in mijn optiek heel belangrijk is het geloof, de man moet imaan hebben over zijn dien, veel over de islam weten, bijvoorbeeld meer dan ik zelf zodat ik van hem zou kunnen leren. Zodra een man standvastig is in zijn geloof en handeld volgens de islam en het voorbeeld neemt zoals onze profeet mohammed v.z.m.h zijn vrouwen behandelde ,dan denk ik dat je een goede relatie kan hebben met je man. Veel marokkaanse mannen zijn bijvoorbeeld vies van huishoudelijke klusjes en zullen niet gauw in de keuken helpen terwijl onze profeet mohammed v.z.m.h dit wel deed. Een man moet dus ook behulpzaam zijn en een vredelievend karakter hebben.
Wederzijds respect en vertrouwen is een absolute belangrijke bouwsteen voor een goed contact tussen man en vrouw.

ma3salama, oegtiekoem fie dien

----------


## MissesMaroc

:ole:  helemaal mee eens, 

The one and only MissesMaroc 

 :ole:  dank jullie wel

----------


## MissesMaroc

:boogie:  , hahaha, solly, ik verveel

----------


## MissesMaroc

me

----------


## Alicia007

Een vraagje? Hoe oud ben je eigenlijk

----------


## Advocaat

Salaam,


Bedankt voor enkele reacties die ik hier heb gelezen.
Ik ben het daarmee eens.

Wat de laatste vraag betreft, "de leeftijd" dat vind ik onbelangrijk.
Van mij mag de vrouw ouder zijn dan ikzelf.

De leeftijd speelt in een relatie geen rol, kijk maar naar onze profeet (vzmh), zijn eerste vrouw Khadigha (vzmh) was 15 jaar ouder en ze was ook een weduwe. En onze profeet (vzmh) is bij haar gebleven tot haar dood.

Wie zegt er hier dat de leeftijd belangrijk is in een relatie??
En wie vind er dat de vrouw jonger moet zijn dan de man??


Ma3a Salama....

----------


## wahiba18

salaam alaykoem ya agie,

Leeftijd belangrijk? Ik vindt dat het ligt aan de situatie, leeftijd is maar een cijfer, als je als vrouw zijnde 10 jaar ouder bent dan de man, maar de man is wel heel volwassen in zijn gedachtengang dan maakt het niet zoveel uit,maar kijk als je ouder bent lijkt het alsof veel leeftijdverschil niet uitmaakt maar als je jong bent wel ik bedoel:iemand van 35 met iemand van 45 is minder vreemd dan iemand van 18 en iemand van 28 dat lijkt meteen weer zoveel jaartjes,maar dat is iets wat tussen de oren zit denk ik  :wijs:  
Ik denk persoonlijk dat de meeste vrouwen kiezen voor een man die ouder is, omdat mannen (dat is denk ik gewoon een vastgesteld feit)nou eenmaal veel later volwassen zijn dan vrouwen. Vrouwen zijn op vroegere leeftijd al serieus en volwassen, bij mannen komt dat veel later.
Vooral bij marokkanen is het belangrijk dat vrouwen jonger zijn dan de mannen, ik heb een neef die 4 jaar jonger is dan zijn vrouw,nou je moest de roddels eens horen echt vreselijk, er werden dingen gezegd zoals: SO,hij is met een oma getrouwd! dat is toch triest en dan hebben we het nog maar over een verschil van 4 jaar!wat is nou 4 jaar?!maar ja dan denk ik weer dat is gebrek aan kennis over de islam  :jammer:  

Maar ik vind dus niet dat een vrouw perse ouder moet zijn,ik bedoel het gaat erom of het tussen beide klikt,dat is het belangrijkste. lLeeftijd is maar een nummer!
wassalam alaykoem

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door wahiba18_ 
> *salaam alaykoem ya agie,
> 
> Leeftijd belangrijk? Ik vindt dat het ligt aan de situatie, leeftijd is maar een cijfer, als je als vrouw zijnde 10 jaar ouder bent dan de man, maar de man is wel heel volwassen in zijn gedachtengang dan maakt het niet zoveel uit,maar kijk als je ouder bent lijkt het alsof veel leeftijdverschil niet uitmaakt maar als je jong bent wel ik bedoel:iemand van 35 met iemand van 45 is minder vreemd dan iemand van 18 en iemand van 28 dat lijkt meteen weer zoveel jaartjes,maar dat is iets wat tussen de oren zit denk ik  
> Ik denk persoonlijk dat de meeste vrouwen kiezen voor een man die ouder is, omdat mannen (dat is denk ik gewoon een vastgesteld feit)nou eenmaal veel later volwassen zijn dan vrouwen. Vrouwen zijn op vroegere leeftijd al serieus en volwassen, bij mannen komt dat veel later.
> Vooral bij marokkanen is het belangrijk dat vrouwen jonger zijn dan de mannen, ik heb een neef die 4 jaar jonger is dan zijn vrouw,nou je moest de roddels eens horen echt vreselijk, er werden dingen gezegd zoals: SO,hij is met een oma getrouwd! dat is toch triest en dan hebben we het nog maar over een verschil van 4 jaar!wat is nou 4 jaar?!maar ja dan denk ik weer dat is gebrek aan kennis over de islam  
> 
> Maar ik vind dus niet dat een vrouw perse ouder moet zijn,ik bedoel het gaat erom of het tussen beide klikt,dat is het belangrijkste. lLeeftijd is maar een nummer!
> wassalam alaykoem*


Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik ook zo iemand ben, die vind dat man ouder behoort te zijn dan de vrouw.
Hij moet niet meer dan zes jaar verschillen dan de vrouw.. 
Hoewel ik er absoluut niets op tegen heb wanneer de vrouw ouder is.

Het zit idd gewoon tussen de oren  :moe: 


Zolang het maar klikt.  :Smilie:

----------


## Hawa

:sniper:  Hallo advokaar..uit de tent lokken heet dat. Wie wil nou niet een serieuse relatie,de prins op het witte paard..Maar ach..een relatie is geven en nemen..een proces..het gaat in fasen..en daar moet ook over gedacht worden..stel je voor dat je ziek wordt,hoe ga je daar mee om,of zwanger raakt en een miskraam krijgt.,en wanneer je voor je werk kiest en nog niet voor kinderen, en hoe zijn de bedprestaties,hoe praat je daarover,maar als iedereen het beter weet,daar moet je ook samen door heen,er is nog veel werk aan de winkel,houdt deze discussie gaande...Veel succes advokaat....

Hawa

----------


## nowie

Het is zo jammer Nisrine dat je denkt dat het bedwingen van je woede goed is in een relatie, mag je geen ruzie meer maken???
Ruzie maken en je frustratie kwijt dat is een must in je relatie, het bedwingen daarvan leid tot een uitspatting vroeg of laat waar de ander van schrikt, en je af zal stoten!!! Het is belangerijk om je agressie kwijt te kunnen het is een levensenergie (die je moet gebruiken), de een die wil het eruit schreeuwen de ander gaat een stukje hard lopen. Ik vind het heel belangerijk deze energie te gebruiken en niet weg te stoppen, ik hoop dat je dit stukje zal lezen en het kan warderen... Liefs van Nowie!!!

----------


## Advocaat

Salaam iedereen,


Ik vind jullie reactie van "dat de vrouw niet ouder mag zijn" verkeerd.
Jullie zeggen, dat jullie liever willen dat een man ouder moet zijn dan de vrouw. Nou, ik vind van niet.
Straks gaan jullie nog zeggen dat jullie enkel een man willen als hij maagd is, die bestaan gewoon niet meer.

Zoals ik al zei, de leeftijd is niet belangrijk, als de man veel ouder mag zijn als de vrouw, dan mag de vrouw ook veel ouder zijn dan de man.
Dat is al bewezen geweest door onze profeet (vzmh).
Een goed voorbeeld nemen kan geen kwaad, en laat de mensen maar RODDELEN, de RODDELAARS gaan toch naar de hel.

Groetjes ...

----------


## Anhaar_20

> _Geplaatst door Advocaat_ 
> *Salaam iedereen,
> 
> 
> Ik vind jullie reactie van "dat de vrouw niet ouder mag zijn" verkeerd.
> Jullie zeggen, dat jullie liever willen dat een man ouder moet zijn dan de vrouw. Nou, ik vind van niet.
> Straks gaan jullie nog zeggen dat jullie enkel een man willen als hij maagd is, die bestaan gewoon niet meer.
> 
> Zoals ik al zei, de leeftijd is niet belangrijk, als de man veel ouder mag zijn als de vrouw, dan mag de vrouw ook veel ouder zijn dan de man.
> ...


Salaam 3aleikoem 

Ik ben het eigenlijk wel met je eens. Leeftijd is maar een getalletje, het gaat er vooral om hoe jij je bij een bepaald persoon voelt. En ik denk dat je wel gelijk hebt dat er best veel mensen zijn die bang zijn voor roddels. Maar je moet weten, hoe je het ook doet bij Marokkanen, het is toch nooit goed. Roddelen doen ze toch, en roddelaars worden voor hun roddels gestraft terwijl jij beloont wordt als je sbar hebt. De enige eis moet eigenlijk alleen zijn dat hij/zijn een oprechte moslim(a) moet zijn. Als hij/zij dat is, dan heb je gelijk ook andere aspecten zoals eerlijkheid, geduldig, vertrouwelijk, mooi innerlijk, innerlijke rijkdom en noem maar op. We moeten leren om naar onszelf te kijken en niet altijd rekening houden met onze naaste omgeving. 

Wa3aleikoem salaam

----------


## wahiba18

> _Geplaatst door Advocaat_ 
> *Salaam iedereen,
> 
> 
> Ik vind jullie reactie van "dat de vrouw niet ouder mag zijn" verkeerd.
> Jullie zeggen, dat jullie liever willen dat een man ouder moet zijn dan de vrouw. Nou, ik vind van niet.
> Straks gaan jullie nog zeggen dat jullie enkel een man willen als hij maagd is, die bestaan gewoon niet meer.
> 
> Zoals ik al zei, de leeftijd is niet belangrijk, als de man veel ouder mag zijn als de vrouw, dan mag de vrouw ook veel ouder zijn dan de man.
> ...


Salaam alaykoem advocaat

Ik vind het jammer dat je julliezegt.  :moe:  Niet iedereen denkt er zo over, anders moet je mn stukje misschien nog maar eens lezen..  :knipoog:  

wassalam alaykoem

----------


## Suhayla

Salaam advocaat,

In mijn ogen is het recept voor een goede relatie in ieder geval 2 partners met beide goede intenties om er zowel in goede als slechte tijden samen wat van te maken. Respect en vertrouwen speelt daarin natuurlijk een grote rol alsmede liefde voor elkaar die zal groeien naarmate je elkaar langer kent. Een vleugje hartstocht erbij en je hebt in mijn ogen een "perfecte"relatie.

Wat leeftijd betreft heb je gelijk. Onze profeet saw heeft daar een voorbeeld aan gegeven. Een vrouw mag best ouder zijn dan de man als beide partners daar geen moeite mee hebben. Het zit gewoon bij veel mensen tussen de oortjes (maak me daar zelf ook schuldig aan helaas).

Veel succes met je zoektocht ik hoop dat je de juiste vindt Insha Allah


M3a salama

----------


## MASOUDA

heey dames hoe oud is hij??

----------


## nadia29

Hoi, 

Ik heb wel interesse en ik meen het. Ik vind eerlijkheid en betrouwbaarheid belangrijk echt. Ik ben 29 jaar en werk in de luchtvaart. Mail me als je meer wil weten. Groetjes

----------


## camillia1

> heey dames hoe oud is hij??



dat wil hij niet zeggen omdat hij leeftijd niet belangrijk vind. leeftijd moet ook eigelijk niks uit maken, maar als jij 23 ben en zij 38 is dan is het wel even iets anders. 

dus meneer de advocaat vermeld je leeftijd eens zodat de dames kunnen reageren.

----------


## camillia1

nadia ik denk dat deze man al voorzien is aangezien het een oproep is van 2004..............

----------


## 1973Tanger

> Waarom word dit niet serieus genomen en word enkel mee gespot??
> Daar dient deze site toch niet voor ofwel??


Je bent toch advocaat? Span een zaak aan? Serieus ben je wel, alleen wat zuinig met je woorden. Ghair.

----------


## emel25

ik ben een 25jarige moslima die heel sireus op zoek 
is weet niet in hoevere jij bent en of er al iets op je pad is gekomen 
als je contact wil mag je mailen me mail is [email protected]

----------


## lhoucimia

Hey,

Ik ben een meisje van het Belgische Antwerpen en ben echt serieus met u!
Wat ik hier te lezen kreeg van andere vind ik maar kinderachtig en ongepast, ik zou zeggen neem contact met me en we zien wel wat het wordt!!
Ik ben zelf 26 jaar en werk als administratief bediende (=medewerker).
Verder kom je alles over mij te weten als we eventueel een priv gesprek zouden hebben. Tot binnenkort inch'Allah.. Thalla

----------


## moslmagirl

mar7aba

De ware vind je niet op internet (mas7allah die vind je in je hart)

----------


## babygirl77

IKKE IKKE IKKE!!!!!

Maar hoe weet jij da jij de man van mijn dromen bent?????????

----------


## hasbi rabbi

> welke vrouw is bereid om de man van haar leven te leren kennen???


Ik zelf zoek geen man. Maar heb een zus in Marokko die een man zoekt ze is alleen wel 35jaar ze is nooit getroud.

----------


## Ang

Hey,

vroeg me af of je mn e-mail hebt gehad omdat ik eigenlijk geen idee hebt hoe dit hier werkt heb me vandaag pas aangemeld.

gr. Angela

----------


## Ariadne

Haha, SportFreak.

----------


## pretender007

ahahahahah . die vrouwen horen advocaat en bieden zich aan ,als bijen die achter de honing aan zitten . 
wat triest zeg ze zien allemaal dollars tekens .,

----------


## Rania

hoe oud ben je trouwens?

----------


## camillia1

Nog zo blinde kip. deze op roepje is van 2004 mensen.

----------


## Rania

> Nog zo blinde kip. deze op roepje is van 2004 mensen.


wat een achterlijke opmerking! ha ha dus je houdt de boel hier goed in de gaten!

----------


## camillia1

Rania ja idd ik hou het goed in de gaten ...........

----------


## rotterdam_girl

> Wat ik te bieden heb, is wat elk vrouw naar verlangd.
> Eerlijkheid en vertrouwen is een begin waar een relatie mee word opgebouwd.
> Als deze 2 punten er niet zijn, dan kun je het vergeten.
> Het moet ook wederzijds zijn, van man naar vrouw en van vrouw naar man.
> 
> Geduld is ook een grote zaak bij een relatie, we moeten allebei een beetje toegeven om een goede relatie tot stand te houden.  
> 
> Je zult denken dat ik hier maar zit te schrijven, maar ik meen wat ik zeg.
> 
> Wie is er het oneens met mij????


Mooi verwoord..!!! Soort bij soort insha allah

----------


## meriam34

ik wil graag contact met je nemen
groet.m

----------


## marinussie

kerel ik heb nog wel een mooie en lieve schoonzusje zij moet nog een goeie man hebben .
als je meer van haar wil weten zeg je het maar

----------


## Lail75

Hoi, 

Ik weet niet of je nog steeds zoekende bent, maar het lijkt mij dat je in de verkeerde vijver vist. Ik heb nu al heel wat reacties gezien van marokaanse meisjes/vrouwen.... Zodra je een beetje anders bent word je daar op afgerekend. Blijf vooral bij je standpunt, dan komt de rest vanzelf wel goed.

----------


## xx onbekend xx

[QUOTE=Lail75;4078057]Hoi, 

Ik weet niet of je nog steeds zoekende bent, maar het lijkt mij dat je in de verkeerde vijver vist. Ik heb nu al heel wat reacties gezien van marokaanse meisjes/vrouwen.... Zodra je een beetje anders bent word je daar op afgerekend. Blijf vooral bij je standpunt, dan komt de rest vanzelf wel goed.[/QUOTE]


is ie anders dan ? vind ik niet , dat eerlijkheid en vertrouwen belangrijk zijn in een relatie ! deuh , dat weet iedereen wel en dat zeggen ze ook allemaal. ik kan niet zeggen dat ie liegt of juist niet.

over leeftijd , ik heb liever dat een man wat ouder is dan zijn vrouw , als we een man en vrouw voor ons hebben ( zelfde lftd) dan lijkt vouw toch ouder en aangezien marokkaanse mannen een smoes willen om een ander vouw te zoeken jaah .. en idd rasol salat allah 3alay wasalam was veel jonger dan zijn eerst vrouw maarja je hebt het over profeet , als een man mij zo goed kan behandelen zoals onze profeet dt deed bij zijn vrouw dan is een mannetje van 18 jaar ook geen probleem .

ik zie LIEVER een man die wat ouder is dan zijn vrouwtje maar als 2 mensen van elkaar houden dan maakt lftd niet zoveel uit.

----------


## Amal69

Ik wil graag de man van dromen leren kennen!

Ik ben zelf 40 jaar en jij?

gr. Amal

----------


## Lail75

Hoi Amal,

Je reageert op elk verzoek, best desperate.... Moet je niet eerst bedenken waar je eigenlijk naar opzoek bent..? Zo wordt je nooit geluukig en dat is toch eigenlijk wat je wilt

----------


## pretender007

salaam amal .

dus je wil de man van je dromen ontmoeten , meid je weet dat de meeste dromen bedrog zijn .
en een man uit je dromen kan jou niet gelukkig maken , maar een man kan jou dromen wel of mischien laten uit komen .
amal je bent al die tijd kieskeurig geweest neem nu een besluit en neem een man met een baan dan weet je tenminste dat jullie elkaar niet vaak zullen zien, des te meer de kans is dat jullie bij elkaar blijven ,

amal er zijn genoeg mannen maar de meeste zijn niet knap maar die wil jij niet . 
amal wanneer moeten er nog kindern komen de kans is groot dat je geen oma kan worden of je moet snel zijn . 

amal kom op en doe je ding voor het te laat is .

voor de rest wens ik je veel geluk toe .

----------


## serieuzemeid

selam el3kom ik zoek iemand serieus een jonge die niet liegd en niets achter me rug om doet ofz ik ben 17 jaar en zoek iemand serieus maar heb nog steets niemand gevonden veel jongens wille mij wel maar ze zijn niet serieus hun spelen? ben jij ook echt serieus en heb je aan 1 genoeg?

----------


## 28,pittig maar lief

Beste advocaat,

Bent u al voorzien van een prinses?

Met vriendelijke groet,

Ik.

----------

